# Cream Legbar Still Not Laying



## Crofts (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm getting a little bit concerned about my eldest Cream Legbar pullet Star (shown above), who I hatched 36 weeks ago.

She has still not started to lay, despite the fact her younger sister Misty (who I hatched 30 weeks ago) started to lay about a fortnight ago and produces an egg almost every day.

Star is fully grown and probably a bit overweight. Her comb is noticeably smaller and paler than Misty's. I also think it has a slightly yellow tinge to it and it appears dry and shrivelled. Behaviourally she appears normal - just as hungry, active and inquisitive as all the others.

Misty is shown in the image below.










Here in the UK it is winter at the moment and the days are very short (sunrise about 8.30 am, sunset before 4 pm), which again could be another reason Star is waiting to lay. Given the fact the other younger birds are laying, I am getting a bit concerned that it could be something medical that is stopping Star from laying.

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Generally they won't lay when there is less than 11 hours of light.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM, I didn't know that.

Crofts, sometimes they get old enough to lay at the wrong time of the year and it takes longer. I wonder why she's overweight? A tinge of yellow? Some chicken ailments are easy fixes . But some are not and there's no way to fix anything. If she acts normal and looks normal, just let her be. She will probably start laying at some point. She's cute!


----------



## Crofts (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks Nm156.

I'm sure you're right seminolewind, but the fact that Misty, who is 6 weeks younger, is laying so well just seems a bit odd to me. All my girls get exactly the same of everything.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is possible that she will never lay. I've only heard of it in highly bred birds but I don't see why it can't happen to a pet. Something just not right for egg production, I'm guessing a lack of hormones, and they never lay. It doesn't seem to affect them negatively.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

I've got some cream legbars with other other chickens. 3 laying and 3 aren't so I wouldn't worry yet I'd wait it's spring time. I live in north Wales so got similar climate to you as well


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait till spring when there is more light. She should start then, some will lay later then a sibling who was born earlier. I have 3 here who all hatched the same day and 1 is laying.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are those cream eggbars laying yet??


----------

